# Full Suspension Bike - What to get?



## BigCol (6 Oct 2009)

Hello

Need to advice on a new FS bike.

Fairly new to biking but my current HT bike is too small for me (Medium frame and 6'5" tall).

I want a bike for cross country and have found that I enjoy riding over moors, etc much more than roads.

I am looking into a new bike and I am in the fortunate position of having a healthy budget.

The three bikes I have spotted are the Speciaized Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon 2010 , the Specialized Epic FSR Expert 2010 and the Santa Cruz Heckler (although I am finding it hard to locate a fully built bike).

What are the thoughts on this? Am I looking at the right type of bike (I don't think that I am ever going to do anything too extreme).

Am I right in thinking that the specialized "brain fade" will allow me to go uphill without having the historical disadvantaged of the full sus.

Also, can you recommend any good retailers in the Leeds/Bradford area? I am uncomfortable spending this much money without actually sitting on the bike.

Thanks very much for any help.

Col.


----------



## GilesM (7 Oct 2009)

All three are very good bikes, but for the price I would really recommend finding a shop where you can try a demo bike. Also think about the Orange five, I'm a bit biased as I have been riding one for the last 18 months, it always comes out as MBR magazine top trail bike, is absolutely perfect to ride up hill or down, has a very simple swing arm system for the rear suspension, and is made locally to you, it is designed for the not too dry and not to kind to bikes British weather.

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/five_pro/

A good place to try the bike for you could be the Yorkshire Dales, this lot will let you have a demo bike for free:

http://www.kudubikes.co.uk/


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Oct 2009)

If you're looking at cross country bikes, don't forget the Santacruz Superlight. I think it's the Mutts Nutts after years and years of trouble free riding. The best all round, durable, easy to maintain full suss bike I've ever found.

http://www.stif.co.uk/index.asp

I'm sure they will build one up for you.


----------



## GilesM (7 Oct 2009)

Tim Bennet. said:


> If you're looking at cross country bikes, don't forget the Santacruz Superlight. I think it's the Mutts Nutts after years and years of trouble free riding. The best all round, durable, easy to maintain full suss bike I've ever found.
> 
> http://www.stif.co.uk/index.asp
> 
> I'm sure they will build one up for you.



I agree, I would say more suitable for the riding described than the Heckler.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Oct 2009)

Nothing wrong with the specialized I d have one if I was going full suss.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Oct 2009)

Sorry missed the last bit of post rear end on the spec. is the best in the buis.


----------



## swislon (7 Oct 2009)

I like JD Cyles in Ilkley for unbiased views and they will let you test ride up on the moor. They don't do the models you mention though have plenty of others. Have a look on their website. Great shop and really friendly staff. 

http://www.jdcycles.co.uk/


----------



## User482 (7 Oct 2009)

If you're not doing anything too extreme, maybe consider a hardtail instead? Lighter, less to go wrong, and cheaper.

If you do decide on FS, something light and agile such as a Giant Anthem X would fit the bill nicely.

You might be able to get a 2009 bike at discount as manufacturers start to release the 2010 models.


----------



## 02GF74 (7 Oct 2009)

spesh epic is very good - I have ridden one and the brain is pretty damn good - and works as you say climbing, sometimes it does not give over some small bumps but when it does over the bigger ones, you have the advantage of rear suspension; so not a gimmick, it does work.

the 2010 models seem a lighter design so are more convention than 2009 and pre 2009.

at 6 ft 5 you'll need the XL frame.


----------



## globalfish (24 Oct 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Sorry missed the last bit of post rear end on the spec. is the best in the buis.



Still think the Maestro back end on the Giant is way better - I can happily sit back & pedal uphill anywhere without a struggle. If the back end was so good it shouldn't need a 'Brain'.
DW link on Iron Horse Azure doesn't even need any pro pedal on the shock.
And yes I've ridden spesh and own a Giant & Iron Horse currently.


----------



## globalfish (24 Oct 2009)

User482 said:


> If you do decide on FS, something light and agile such as a Giant Anthem X would fit the bill nicely



Perfect suggestion & solution


----------



## fuzzyfreak (5 Nov 2009)

Stumpjumper - definitely, if you have whittled it down to the Specialized then you are drawn towards that make for a reason, because they are the best. For the moors, you would be very happy with the Stumpjumper.


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2009)

If you're looking for demo bikes and don't mind travelling a bit, Velocity Cycles at Huddersfield have some demo Merida full bouncers in. They look the absolute bollox for trail riding. 

Also try Pedalsport at Halifax for Giant and Spesh.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Nov 2009)

Hmmm....depends on a number of things:

How much travel do you want? 4"? 5"? Adjustable?

What kind of head angle would work for you? Ie do you want to do general XC from something like cannock chase to the peaks ie rock gardens? Or do you think you'd like to hit the alps one day? If the latter then go for 69 degrees or less

What rear suspension linkage works for you? Your choice is:

Classic single pivot a la Orange 5 or Santa Cruz superlight or heckler - rear wheel tracks in an arc around one pivot point
Classic 4 bar that you will find on new Turners and Treks - rear wheel tracks vertically
Linkage activated single pivot - rear wheel tracks in arc but with less bob than the classic single pivot, although bob can also be erradicated with a platform shock eg Fox Shox have their propedal system...
I don't know if anyone does VPP (Virtual Pivot Point) any more but I coulnd't explain that for the life of me

What is your exact budget? 

You can't go wrong with a specialized or trek, I'm not a fan of Giant or Scott but others are - too cumbersome for me...but also look at Cove Hustler, Ventana El Saltamontes, Cube, Commencal...

I've test ridden a Trek Fuel EX9 and couldn't recommend it highy enough but it only has 4" of travel so I don't really want that as its not versatile enough for me; 

I own a Ventana X5, which is a 5" trail bike with enough clearance for DH tyres and will take up to an 8" fork. It also has the slack head angle I really wanted.

Leisure Lakes do fully built up Santa Cruz - don't know where your nearest one is though. Maybe Bury, Lancs?


----------



## urbanfatboy (9 Nov 2009)

no one seems to have mentioned it yet, but at that height you really should think about a 29er.


----------



## andyhunter (10 Nov 2009)

are you looking a full sus to do downhill or cross country as the bikes are a little different? i would go for a trek or specialized or scott depending on ur budget.


----------

